# Can dogs catch human bugs?



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

This might be a stupid question...

We have all had quite a bad tummy bug this week & only just recovering. On Wednesday Pip was sick out of the blue- she's never sick. Then today she's not eaten her food she has never missed a meal even after being spayed! & had a couple of dodgy poos. 

She's not been herself for a couple of days now but not sure if she's just poorly like we have been. Is this possible?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just googled a vet site and the answer is YES. Especially if there are children in the house and if more than one person is sick dogs can get stomach bugs from people. Keep a close eye though, you certainly would not want to deny her proper vet care on this grounds alone. If she does not bounce back soon or appears to be worsening I'd definitely get her to a vet.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks think I've read the same article. If she doesn't eat & perk up in the morning I'm gonna call the vets cos just not like her. Poor little pup


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

This is very useful to know. Thank you x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------

